# Linux (Works, to a degree) [hoax]



## ajack38 (Jul 3, 2013)

For the Linux version see: https://obsproject.com/forum/list/linux-support.34/


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

You were on chat earlier but didn't stay around long enough for me to respond -- come back some time and PM me directly (say my name as well in the PM to get my attention) so we can talk a bit more directly.


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

Anyway, hopefully you can get back to me -- I would recommend any developers who want to make a non-windows implementation to have patience, as there is stuff currently going on behind the scenes to implement multi-platform support.


----------



## salamanderrake (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

From what I have heard is that you have no plans to port OBS to linux and just use the "will be coming to linux" to shut up all the questions. So then since its opensource why do you guys have an issue with people porting it themselves?


----------



## paibox (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

You most likely misinterpreted Jim-'s post, salamanderdrake. Anyone is free to port OBS to Linux, but there isn't all that much that is portable, which is why there are things in the works to make it easier to make a port while reusing everything that CAN be reused.


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*



			
				salamanderrake said:
			
		

> From what I have heard is that you have no plans to port OBS to linux and just use the "will be coming to linux" to shut up all the questions.



Well whoever told you that was a total liar unfortunately.  I would also like to know where exactly it was you "heard" this from as well.

Sure, I can be passive aggressive at times, but I'm not -that- passive aggressive to do something that utterly stupid.

Honestly I'm astounded anyone would say something like this, let alone believe it.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

Also, even though something is open source,  if you want to contribute to it, it's a good idea to follow the main developer's plan if you want to it make it into the main build. Jim's our gracious BDFL, but there's nothing stopping you from forking the github repo and working from there. Just don't expect Jim to merge in everything you do willy-nilly if you get it working on Linux somehow.


----------



## salamanderrake (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> salamanderrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I find out more details I'll let you know, but I will not drop names no matter what, not against you or for them, I do not want to be part of a war that could split the community or what not. If I hear stuff I go to those people if I can and try to get the truth if its possible, then if I find out its bull then I'll go back and let those people know that what the other is saying is a load of shat. And if you are planing to support linux thank you.


----------



## Kharay (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*



			
				salamanderrake said:
			
		

> I do not want to be part of a war that could split the community


Then you should chose your words more carefully:





			
				salamanderrake said:
			
		

> From what I have heard is that you have no plans to port OBS to linux and just use the "will be coming to linux" to shut up all the questions.


I find that tone quite inciteful, to be perfectly honest with you.


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=20  "Behind-the-scenes action and secrets that all are unaware of." (though I suppose that no longer applies)
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=431&p=23398#p23398

I've been trying to hint at things to people in the most subtle way but sadly I was probably too subtle.

NOTE: Also this is a fake it would appear, according to njibhu.  0.31?  Identical controls?  most likely wine.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

Your genius is simply lost upon us mere mortals.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

If by genius you mean idiocy then perhaps


----------



## Coldfusionstorm (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

Exciting news, can't wait to see OBS multiplatform :D.

Registred and logged in just to say this :D.

oh, and OBS is Awesome!.(uses it on my windows box too.).


----------



## computerquip (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

Eh, I looked at the source. 

1. You would have to recreate the GUI (also could have been abstracted but understandeable).
2. You'd have to recreate how audio is done (which could have definitely been abstracted).
3. You'd have to recreate the type system because WinAPI defines are used (which also could have been abstracted using ctypes or similar).

tldr; Why not just make a different program? You'd have to recreate just about everything at this rate.

EDIT: Read the post about a major refactor... I wonder how that's coming along?


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*

It's coming along great, it's not on a public repo yet but will be when I finish it up and test everything -- and trying to make an actual genuine multiplatform implementation that isn't a hoax like this guy's post is.


----------



## fsy (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> It's coming along great, it's not on a public repo yet but will be when I finish it up and test everything -- and trying to make an actual genuine multiplatform implementation that isn't a hoax like this guy's post is.



I'll be happy to give this some testing once you're ready to go release this, I spend about 50% of my time in Linux.


----------



## TheDark1105 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Linux (Works, to a degree)*



			
				fsy said:
			
		

> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As would I. Let me know.


----------



## DavidCopperhead (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi there. I would like to thank all of devs that you're trying to make OBS a multiplaform application since I always wanted to be able to stream while playing on Linux and now it's very possible it will happen.


----------



## computerquip (Sep 22, 2013)

It's currently possible to stream in Linux. You can do this without much convenience using FFmpeg and some other tools to stream it. OBS would greatly simplify thing and is certainly something Linux (and perhaps other platforms) needs.

I generally hate pushing but the sooner the release, the faster other people can help in the project. If you're stumped on something, please express your concern so that others can help! That's one of the advantages of open software!


----------



## fsy (Sep 22, 2013)

indeed i do stream via ffmpeg, but you are limited to a single scene then, and editing (say you want to introduce your webcam into the stream)  requires you to stop streaming and edit the script..:)


i've also had issues audio mixing game and microphone audio settings using ffmpeg and audio/video sync.


TLDR: i'd very much prefer OBS :)


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2013)

Woa there, relax.  Everything's going fine.  Just so you know, the reason why the current OBS codebase hasn't been updated much is because I am literally spending almost all my time on the new code.  With the way you guys are responding I'm going to have to post the code on github soon otherwise people are going to think -I'm- hoaxing.

I actually don't have too much to do left on the new codebase.  Major subsystems are complete, it's most just getting everything back to what it was and finishing up the UI code (which we currently want to use wxwidgets for).

For the linux and mac versions there's still a bit more on top of that left to do: capturing audio/video and the GL wrapper, but I think as soon as the code base is released that others will begin helping fill in those gaps.


----------



## seanbutnotheard (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been a lurker here for a long time, watching for Linux developments (and being disappointed by the hoaxes).  When the time comes that you're ready to put something out there for folks to test, shoot me a PM as I'd be glad to help out. I'm confortable building from source and tracking down dependencies, etc.


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2013)

After a bit more cleaning up/commenting/polish I'll probably post it on github.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 1, 2013)

Relevant to people's interests: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7736


----------

